# Digital Camera to iPad anybody?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.simonblog.com/2010/04/27/ipad-camera-connection-kit-transfer-photos-directly-from-your-digital-camera-to-ipad/

For $29 this sounds pretty good. I tend to shoot more photos than I need and while my camera cards total over 500 gb I still would like to d/l my photos every night.

Has anyone tried this device, or recommend one?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This is the only device to actually get pics transferred directly from your point and shoot or DSLR to the iPad. All other methods require a computer go between. Unfortunately, they're currently backordered through the end of July, and selling for 2-4x the original price on eBay.

But supposedly, they do work well for most cameras.

Edit: copying an interim solution I posted earlier to the Apps thread:



> Just started using this one today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm figuring that if my CCK isn't here before our next trip, I'll simply plug my SD reader into any available computer (most likely at a hotel or my in laws'), and use this app to move the pics from the card to my iPad. Using this, I can transfer directly from the new iPhone to the iPad as well. That will have to do for me until the CCK is finally back in stock.

One thing to note--the app may not yet be iOS4 compatible according to reviews from today.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have one of the connection kits; it arrived a couple weeks before my iPad, but I've yet to open it; just got a new Canon Rebel T2i that I'm excited to try it with, but don't have any hands-on experience yet.

However, Eeyore started a really helpful thread on the use of the camera connector kit, and some other posters had some great info as well; here is the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23402.0.html


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't used the camera kit to download from my camera to my iPad. I have used it with the SD card from my camera. It works very well. I just plug the attachment into the iPad, pop the SD card in, and it brings up a menu in the photos app to choose which photos to copy.  I think it has an option to delete from the card when finished, but I have not tried that yet.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have it and use it when I travel. When I'm home I always pull my photos into Lightroom for processing so i don't use it then. I do recommend it, though, it works really well. I think there's a review of it on here somewhere that helped me decide. I'll see if I can find it.


----------

